# Sapphire 8 wks



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Was hoping she would keep her blue eyes lol Maybe we should change her name to Emerald! Been long time since we've had a young pup in our home, she is so smart and fitting right in! Embers, the Merle is 7 mos, Granite is 2 1/2 yrs. She is loving RAW and doing fantastic!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh how cute. However neither of your other dogs looks very happy about having there pictures taken. Glad she's doing good.

Where in Colorado are you? If you don't want to say it's ok just wondering. I'm in Buffalo Wyoming well south a little.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

She's a cutie patootie!! I just love her little pink and black nose!!


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

beautiful.

my neighbor has an american bulldog, named sinatra. he had the most beautiful blue eyes.
his eyes now are green.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ohh look at that face!! Very cute, thanks for sharing!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh cute, spotty, floppy baby! She's so cute and it's so adorable seeing her with the bigger Danes with how small she still is... for now!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Awww, Sapphire is so adorable!
I love the Harlequins.
Your pictures remind me of Tank (RIP) when he was a pup.


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Everybody! I'm savoring every puppy minute! Herzo, I live near Grand Junction, my Hubby works in WY, been in Pinedale for the last few wks.


----------

